# 7mm remington mag.



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

My friend asked me this question and I couldn't answer him. Hopefully you guys can help me. With proper care, letting the barrel cool down after each shot, and cleaning how long would a 7mm RM last before needing re-barreling. Could he make it last as long as his 30-06.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

It'll last as long as you'd care to shoot it. It's not so much the barrel that wares as it is the throat that errodes. I'd say if you're worried about it just get your rifle with a stainless barrel and be done with it. NO rifle will last forever but I'm sure with some care it'll last many, many hunting seasons.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Over bore cartridges such as the 7MM Magnum are good for approximately 2000-2500 rounds if used judiciously. Barrel life can be extended in the 7mm by using moderate loads for practice, and not overheating the barrel by rapidly firing. Given that, the 7mm at about the same pressure levels as the 30-06, would last approximately the same number of rounds. Throat erosion increases with pressure and heat, which is exactly why it increases in proportion to the "overbore" capacity of the cartridge. SAAMI pressure for the 30-06 is 50,000 CUP, and 52,000 CUP for the 7mm.

______________________________
"There are those who would not believe even if someone were raised from the dead."


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

If he cleaned it properly, it would basicaly last forever, that is if he did stuff like dismantel the hole barrel from the stock and clean underneath once a year so no rust occurs.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

AND EVER!!!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had two Rem. 7MM Mag's...love em'.............Can't go wrong :wink: :beer:


----------

